# 2-Player co-op games like Lego Star Wars II



## buttercup (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been playing Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy with my little cousin and it's been a lot of fun.  He doesn't like first-person games, I tried Serious Sam and such.  Does anyone remember any other 2-player co-op games like Lego Star Wars and Lego Star Wars II?

Oh, also I'm searching for split screen racing games of a specific variety.  We have NFS: Underground 2, but the problem with that games is that when we race split screen, it's just us two racing; i.e., there are no computer-controlled vehicles racing alongside us.  So any recommendation for split screen racing games where there's also other cars racing alongside the 2 players would be appreciated.  I've been looking at Nascar Thunder 2004, but I can't find any info on if split screen includes AI-controlled vehicles or not.

********

For posterity, I will update this post with a list of games I find that match my criteria:

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance II
Tales of Symphonia (only during battle sequences)
Spikeout: Battle Street
Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu
Alien Hominid
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
The Incredibles: Rise of the Underminer
The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
Hunter: The Reckoning
Hunter: The Reckoning Redeemer
The Red Star
Shrek 2


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by like Lego Star Wars. I'm assuming Lego Indiana Jones, Batman, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Harry Potter work the same way (all Lego games if I wasn't clear).

I had loads of fun in Marvel Ultimate Alliance when I first bought my Xbox 360 and since then there has been a sequel. I kinda regret trading this game in when I think about how much fun I had in it back then. IIRC, this game also goes up to 4 players.

EDIT: Oh boy this says Xbox and not the 360. I'm really not sure then... Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmm...  Other than Serious Sam (which is one of my all time favs) I can't really think of any outstanding non-fps coop games on the Xbox. 

You COULD try out the Phantasy Star games, but I can't remember if they are splitscreen or not - sorry. But IIRC they are.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought hunter the reckoning were awesome games. I loved them. You could also try *Phantom Dust*. That is one of my favorites, and one of the reasons I recently modded an xbox. It's akin to a 3rd person duel, but has strategy card game like qualities. If you get into that kind of thing, you should like it. It's not difficult to pick up, and I actually got a friend hooked on it who hated tcgs. For racing games, I would try burnout, that was always fun for me. I can't recall if there were other racers, but the crashes were awesome and there is a lot of traffic, I'm pretty sure other racers were involved though. If I think of anything else I will add to the post. Take care!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.co-optimus.com/system/5/xbox.html

Most notably IMO Star Wars Battlefront and Battlefront II which have Co-Op campaigns.


----------



## Chemowski (Apr 8, 2012)

Crash Nitro Kart!!!!


----------

